# Gotta brag and tell SOMEONE!!!



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK, so I never really believed in karma much but last year hubby and I performed a wedding for a couple that was really down on their luck and going through a tough time, and we did it for free.

The wife was a manager at a Spirit store last year, and got us a 75% discount on a few things after Halloween last year. She had some stuff that she had from the store (not asking if it's legal or not...none of my business since the store closed 9 months ago). She called and offered it to me because she decided Halloween wasn't her thing. I couldn't get pics of the haul because it started raining a little but I'll post what it is and the prices Spirit had on them..yup...the tags are still on almost everything! I tried calling a few of my haunter friends but noone was home, so I had to tell you guys!!! AND, the best part is, that I had just decided to do a scene from Poltergeist and was wondering where I'd find time to make a clown. Then I open one of the bags and TA DA...a nice creepy clown for that scene....WOOOOOHOOOOOO. So, here's the list....

Creepy clown-$59.99
Color Beam light show-$49.99
17 piece graveyard kit-$39.99
Grim reaper-$199.99
Swamp zombie-$79.99
Little Lucifer-$59.99
Standing shrinking witch-$99.99
Kicking legs-$59.99
Rubber vulture-$79.99
Large spirit ball-$39.99
(2) 100 watt blacklight spotlights-$6.99 each
Pumpkin carving saw-$7.99
100 string purple lights-9.99
13 watt screw in black light-$9.99
Bag of 10 white mice-$6.99
Bag of 10 grey mice-$4.99
Bag of 60 spiders-$2.99
2 boxes sugar coated pumpkin lights-$7.99 each
3 boxes peeper lights-$14.99 each
1 mini strobe-$14.99
1 bottle liquid latex-$16.99
Hanging skeletal nun-$59.99
Light up reaper-$59.99
2 Latex reapers-$39.99 each
Hanging head-$19.99
skull pitcher-$9.99
3 large battery operated candles-$7.99 each
hanging pirate thing-$29.99
2 huge floating ghost things-no prices on them
toxic barrel popper-no price on it
pop up witch in cauldron-no price on it
assorted lights from store displays-no prices

GRAND TOTAL for the stuff that had prices listed-$1,183.65

Given to us for....>FREE, ZIP, ZILCH, NADA, ZERO!!!!!

And, last night, my mom gave us a body bag prop, my brother brought a few body bags home from the hospital where he works AND the construction crew down the street offered to give me scrap lumber...WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO.....

I've been doing a happy dance and smiling since hubby and son in law came home with all these goodies. Today is like Christmas, birthday, mothers day and everything else all rolled into one! Phew...I can breathe now..hehehe

AND, while they were gone picking this up, I managed to get 5 new headstones carved and ready to paint. Looks like it may be a good year here!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Sweet...


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Yay!!!!!*

Congrats! Sounds awesome!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow! And I thought I was having a good birthday! Gotta love it.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

one of those " well you see there was this old lady who had the late husbands mint ---" only hear about them and never in the first person. normaly the heard from a guy who knows someone who read about........

Great find


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

congrats on the good karma


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

WOW! That list went on forever. You hit the mother load. Good for you. You guys deserve it.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Jack-pot for sure!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I am very happy for you Pattie, couldn't happen to a nicer person. Can't wait to see the pictures of the stuff.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

always happy to hear of good fortune that happens to exceptionally super nice people good for you Pattie!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice haul Trish. Post some pics when you can.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

couldn't happen to a nicer person!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Pattie you really got some great stuff! Your haunt will be even better with all the new stuff! Hmmm...I don't remember getting a phone call!?!?!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow! That's quite the haul. Guess your a definite believer in Karma now.
Congrats. Always nice to hear a good story. Even better that it's haunt related.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow Pattie, what a haul! You certainly deserve this Halloween prop motherlode. I'm so happy for you


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Karma is right! Nice things DO happen to nice people.


----------



## infestdead (Aug 3, 2010)

*Wow*

That is amazing , looks like X-mas came before halloween for you this year.

Get some picks of the new stuff we would love to see them.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sooooo jealous! just green with envy! Congrats on hitting the motherload!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations on your massive haul. 
Sorry I missed your call last night. I'll catch up with you later today.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Holy Moly - that's alot of stuff. I've always said good things happen to good people.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good for you Pattie!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I just found this. I have always believed good things happen to good people. I know we all have times when there is that cloud over our head. So we struggle looking for answers. But you folks are some really fine people and I am glad you this happened for you.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Very cool and proves that no good deed goes unnoticed...


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow!!!!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

That is a once-in-a-lifetime free haul. Enjoy it. I am still waiting for something like that to happen to me.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You hit the Halloween Jackpot!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats... Good for you..


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow lucky you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

sharpobject said:


> Holy Moly - that's alot of stuff. I've always said good things happen to good people.


You took the words right out of my mouth. You're such a sweet person, everyone here knows you disserve the luck. Congrats.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's awesome Trish..lucky you ..you must deserve it!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> couldn't happen to a nicer person!


I second that notion... You two deserve some great carma. I miss one meeting and I'm missing everyone a lot..... Touche' for you and congrats.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

You will surely have a great Halloween now, of course I'm sure you would have regardless, but congrats....very very nice haul.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone....I'm STILL smiling! There was a fellow haunter a few towns over that was going to give the NJ/PA M&T group all her stuff but then she changed her mind I guess. I haven't heard from her since the offer. I'm sure her stuff would have been awesome because most of it was homemade. This is all store bought stuff, but with the grandkids here 13 hours a day and then doing weddings every weekend, my prop building time is VERY limited. This will REALLY help.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

that is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great score, and karma can be a good thing.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Am I incredibly jealous? You betcha!! Do I think it happened to the perfect person? Without a doubt. I am really happy for you. I hope you will have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Patti that is fabulous news! That is why is always pays to be nice and help people whenever you can. I always try to live my life like that and I never expect anything in return so it is nice to hear that it happened to you.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's SO great! Post some pics of everything!
.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's AWESOME!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Granges Grim Ghouls (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, Congratulation. I am very happy for you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Holly Cow you are lucky!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sweet!!!! I'm happy for you and jealous at the same time. Enjoy your bounty!!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great news. Sounds like with your busy schedule you sure can use the extras . It's nice when you are on the receiving end of someone's generosity.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Patty, Thats soooooo Awesome! Karma is an amazing thing!


----------



## Morticia (Sep 5, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


>


Yeah - that.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Pay it forward.....good things come to those that do good things! Great deal and always good to see those that do the good deeds get a little goodness spilled on them from time to time...thinks this counts as a drenching though! lol


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

Wow, how cool is that. Something tells me you totally deserve it


----------



## RedSno (Jun 27, 2010)

What goes around, comes around. Congrats on the awesome haul


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

You have just ruined all future excitement from me getting a "haul" of some 20 year old props that have been in a neighbors garage for the last 10.
wow. How awesome!!!!(for you  lol)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

See - if you play nice Karma isn't such a B!tch after all!!
Good for you guys! 
Can't wait to see pictures of these props in use this Halloween!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Patti that's so cool! You have to tell Kenny sorry, but we MUST have the September M&T at your house to see the swag. Congratulations on the haul!

Rich


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Rich, Kenny loves having you guys here. He's just usually got so many other things scheduled and so many people trying for his time, that he can't spend an entire day with us. At least he's usually home for dinner..lol.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

You are going to have an insane haunt this year!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW........good karma....nice haul


----------

